# RNLAF Leeuwarden Open Dagen  airshow 2008



## aesop081 (24 Jun 2008)

Some pictures from the show. Will post more but i will start with The Italian team, Frecce Tricolori.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jun 2008)

few more......


----------

